# Snowfoam -your honest opinion of it?



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Im on the fence with it (versus a pre rinse with regular powerwash)

i had a weeks worth of traffic film on the GTI, usuall stuff nothing heavy, dried on rain etc

Foamed it up with Super Snow foam from AB.

left to dwel for 15 mins - no after of before pics which is a crime i know

i only have these and this was 5 mins in, this gives you a idea of the foam i got.

As i say, was left for 15 mins before rinsed off




























Once rinsed their was little change from how it started, the jet wash rinse on its own would have done the same

Do you think this down to crap product or what? its a bit of time wasting to do all this process for little/if any gain

Im wanting to try cherry Snow foam, what do you all think ?


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Worth mentioning the car is fully Dodo juiced up, 3 coats last weekend


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I use g101 or Stardrops apc mixed with a little shampoo. A snow foam may loosen the dirt etc but its the pw/hose water rate that will remove the dirt.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

cheers, so i am right in thinking the super snow foam isnt that great ? does mixing other stuff in with it affect my protection on my paint ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

F17BAD said:


> cheers, so i am right in thinking the super snow foam isnt that great ? does mixing other stuff in with it affect my protection on my paint ?


I'd suggest stop worrying about the protection on your paint when it comes to washes (remember that big tub of product you have to re-apply?) 
Get a more 'aggresive' cleaning product (but a forceful power washer helps massively) you will be surprised how resilient wax coatings really are, you will still get months out of a coat with regular washing :thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I used snow foam for the first time today.

TBH, I saw no difference at all from my normal 2BM method.

Much, much more fun though.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I rate snow foam 100%. If you cant get results with it then your either using rubbish snow foam or your diluting it too much. I read on here a couple of days ago how some one was saying they thought it wasn't worth the money/effort so I did a 50/50 on my car to see if it actually was working as well I thought it was. I left half the boot lid unfoamed and the other half I foamed. Left for 3-4 mins and pressure washed both sides the same. I then let the car dry out to fully see how the sides compared. The difference was huge, the foamed side was 85% clean with just a light film left whereas the side which was just pressure washed still had visible dirt and light grittiness. The feeling under my wash mitt also proved how well it works, the mitt just glides over the foamed half whereas there was noticeable resistance on the unfoamed half.

I didn't take any pics but as soon as the car is dirty again I will repeat the process and take pictures.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

My honest opinion. After using snowfoam for a good while, various strengths and various makes, I do not think it makes such a difference. I always find a mitt is needed to get the final gleam. However I do think it helps a little and leaving a layer on the car before TBM is something I like to do. I think it depends on what you are prepared to accept for a clean car, I like to know mine is as clean as possible after a wash and knowing there is something left does not work for me. I have done a review of the two current super foams on another thread, have a look. You say the rinse alone may have done the same, I wondered this. Having said that, I think the two foams in question are as good as any just now.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I never bothered with it today and the PW rinsed the same amount of dirt off the snow foam did.

Just didn't want the mess on the ground today but I use snow foam simply for the fun factor nothing else.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Franzpan said:


> I rate snow foam 100%. If you cant get results with it then your either using rubbish snow foam or your diluting it too much. I read on here a couple of days ago how some one was saying they thought it wasn't worth the money/effort *so I did a 50/50 on my car to see if it actually was working as well I thought it was. I left half the boot lid unfoamed and the other half I foamed. Left for 3-4 mins and pressure washed both sides the same. I then let the car dry out to fully see how the sides compared. The difference was huge, *the foamed side was 85% clean with just a light film left whereas the side which was just pressure washed still had visible dirt and light grittiness. The feeling under my wash mitt also proved how well it works, the mitt just glides over the foamed half whereas there was noticeable resistance on the unfoamed half.
> *
> I didn't take any pics but as soon as the car is dirty again I will repeat the process and take pictures*.


Please do, power washing works very well for me :thumb:



click the pic to play the video.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Franzpan said:


> I rate snow foam 100%. If you cant get results with it then your either using rubbish snow foam or your diluting it too much. I read on here a couple of days ago how some one was saying they thought it wasn't worth the money/effort so I did a 50/50 on my car to see if it actually was working as well I thought it was. I left half the boot lid unfoamed and the other half I foamed. Left for 3-4 mins and pressure washed both sides the same. I then let the car dry out to fully see how the sides compared. The difference was huge, the foamed side was 85% clean with just a light film left whereas the side which was just pressure washed still had visible dirt and light grittiness. The feeling under my wash mitt also proved how well it works, the mitt just glides over the foamed half whereas there was noticeable resistance on the unfoamed half.
> 
> I didn't take any pics but as soon as the car is dirty again I will repeat the process and take pictures.


do you think im using a low dillution rate?? looking at my foam and this is the bottle, i put around 1"inch in and topped with warm water, i run a smaller bottle, here it is next to the standard AB one



















the pressure wash is very powerfull, its a JCB this is not a issue, i sometimes think its too powerfull because on the highest setting it almost took my rear number plate off haha


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

F17BAD said:


> do you think im using a low dillution rate?? looking at my foam and this is the bottle, i put around 1"inch in and topped with warm water, i run a smaller bottle, here it is next to the standard AB one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the smaller bottle from?


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

the smaller bottle is good for 2 x washes

it actually came with my JCB PW, the bottle is much much better than the big one you get, as i say the mix i use is quite strong, but i still get 2 full washes from this bottle


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

F17BAD said:


> do you think im using a low dillution rate?? looking at my foam and this is the bottle, i put around 1"inch in and topped with warm water, i run a smaller bottle, here it is next to the standard AB one


 If that is the small AB freebie it creates a pretty good foam.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The advantage of snow foam for me is not having to use the two bucket method or even a grit guard.

It won't remove a traffic film, at least not completly but it will (help) remove all the stuck on crud that cars can pick up, especilly helps with mud and bird poo etc. Leave it to soak, blast it all off and your left with a traffic film.

Yes another wash stage is required but if you've done the snow foaming correctly you won't be needing a two bucket setup, one bucket and a washmitt will be fine:thumb:

Did I say it looks awesome


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Brazo said:


> The advantage of snow foam for me is not having to use the two bucket method or even a grit guard.
> 
> It won't remove a traffic film, at least not completly but it will (help) remove all the stuck on crud that cars can pick up, especilly helps with mud and bird poo etc. Leave it to soak, blast it all off and your left with a traffic film.
> 
> ...


Fair comment, that.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Brazo, i did notice i didnt have to use 2BM and it did remove the bird dropping on the roof which i thought would be a good test (although i think PW alone would do this)

my car marks very easy, the reason i got SF was to reduce the risk, i hope thats what its doing haha.

and to answer another question asked, this is the foam that comes free with the lance


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I think its good stuff, and as mentioned above, it gets rid of the loose dirt along with the use of the PW. You can see the dirt in the snow foam on the floor a lot of the time. I was advised on here to use 300ml fluid and 700ml water and that ratio works great for me, and the bottle does a lot of cars. You can change the water/foam ratio also, so you have a deal of control over it.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

I was disappointed after trying a couple of brands and was going to stop using it, but jumped on the Magifoam group buy and after reading a couple of threads changed my method also.
Before, i was pressure washing the car then snow foaming, after trying snow foam on a dry car as others has recommended it was a revelation, 90+ % of the dirt etc.. comes off, meaning the following 2BM leaves my rinse bucket in need of a sticker so i can distinguish it from the wash bucket :wave:
Simon


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I was starting to think SF was a waste of time but then I bought the new CG No Touch Snow Foam to try out. God this is fantastic. Get the dilution right and it's cleaning powers are amazing:thumb:


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

I use cherry snow foam and I have to say I was a little dissapointed at first, I used to pressure wash the car before putting it on, I find that if I put it on with the car dry it works a hell of a lot better and can safely say no I love it, the muck just drops off it, again the correct setting is very important. I find i have to tweek it a bit throughout the wash.


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

Magifoam is leaps ahead of SSF TBH. You really should try it mate. For summer i've always used Megs Hyper Wash but odds on the Magifoam will perform a near perfect touchless was for me this summer.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

gonna try a different foam, i want a very thinck foam, cherry snow foam looks to be just that in the videos iv seen ??


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

over rated for what they say it will do.but still use it for washing


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I was dissapointed with the Supa snow foam too it made no difference.
But the Magifoam definetly works for me.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

You could always try foaming a non caustic Tfr like autosmart hazsafe.
Regards
Dene


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Well I got a sampler SF with the lance I bought from a Group buy. No fault with the lance but the SF is either a weak solution because its a free sampler or its crap.

I'll probably try magifoam or CG foam but tbh, I think its not all its cracked up to be. But it is great fun foaming the car!

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Brazo said:


> especilly helps with mud and bird poo etc.


Sorry maybe I misunderstood but do you wait until you wash the car to get rid of bird dropping or do you get the foam lance out as soon as you spot one ?


----------



## Nobbysnuts (Mar 11, 2010)

Most of the foams I've used over the last few months don't do very much in the way of cleaning. They do loosen the dirt though and soften it, so I assume this does less damage to the paint. I've recently been experimenting with Autosmart Hazsafe TFR and also their Actimousse Plus TFR. Using about an inch in the bottom of the foam gun bottle. Both of these clean very well and have no ill effects on my wax layers. The Hazsafe doesn't foam quite as well as the Actimousse Plus, but it does clean nicely. I also used Espuma Activo recently too and this gave a nice foam and had a good cleaning action. My advice is to try some different products and I'm sure you'll see a difference..


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

No snow foam is ever going to give you a 100% clean car but thats not what it is about. Its about making your car as clean as possible before you touch the paintwork and for me that is what detailing is about, taking every little step to minimize marring or scratching your paintwork. I think snow foam is a very major step though.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

centenary said:


> Well I got a sampler SF with the lance I bought from a Group buy. No fault with the lance but the SF is either a weak solution because its a free sampler or its crap.
> 
> I'll probably try magifoam or CG foam but tbh, I think its not all its cracked up to be. But it is great fun foaming the car!
> 
> Beep, beep:driver:


If you have a free pink one for AB then I am not sure you will see a significant improvement, foam wise I got the same result more or less as as Magifoam. But now you have a lance you will want something to put in it.

I like your straight taking, made me smile. 

PS. When I say the above, I mean the pink stuff made a pretty good foam, not that it was poor. But depending on your expectations, they may or may not be met.


----------



## Black_Focus_ST (Feb 28, 2011)

Just thought I would toss my 2p worth in here. I also bought a foam lance in the AB group buy - after I used it for the first time, the amount of crap and dirt that came off the car was unbelievable!! You could see it on top of the foam coming off the car. After a TBM wash it is ready for a clay and treatment - once I get around to it. Never had a cleaner car. :thumb::thumb:

So I think it *IS* a worthwhile step in the cleaning process.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I need to try the magifoam as not impressed with the superfoam as a touchless wash, wont cut it.
But if i take a mitt to the foam its super slick for cleaning.
So a rinse bucket is all thats needed.
But i cant be bothered to drag the washer out most of the time.
I do 2 buckets wash but rinse with just a a watering can and demon shine.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If the car is well protected, I personally think its an absolute waste of time. A pressure washer on its own is pretty close, people seem to forget this.

If the car is filthy, then its not really powerful enough to shift any crap (using "snow foam" mixes) so I only use a lance to apply G101 or Megs APC.

I now use G101 at 3:1 via a pressure sprayer, or sometimes VP Orange Pre Cleaner, both of which allow you to cut through crap easily with a pressure washer.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I felt the same as you mate - i don't think the Supa Snow Foam is much cop to be honest.

I've stuck with it and it does help a little bit - i'm hoping the new Magifoam will be in a different league


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

anyone willing to send me a sample of Actimousse if I chuck you some money for a couple of beers, cheeky I know, but if you dont ask you dont get.

Daz.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Actimousse was decent actually, I shouldn't have sold my 5L tub, it's only 25L now I think?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah it is russ, thats why im wanting to get a sample of it before I decide which SF to go for next.

CGNTSF/Actimousse/Magifoam Tried the NTSF and it did al right actually, but its expensive for 25ltrs same with magifoam iirc, i dont care about stripping LSP tbh, gives me another reason to be out there more.

Daz.


----------



## M4CCA (Nov 10, 2010)

i have changed from supa snow foam to Magifoam. The supa snow foam was pretty pointlessin my opinion. The magifoam however does appear to give much better results probably due to the amount of time it stay on the car i have not tried it on a really dirty car yet though. 

I do think snow foam is usefull and after all it is fun to use


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

I used Magifoam today on a weeks worth of dirt, worked a treat and was even confident enough to go straight to drying.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

I have used a few foams now, and I have to say that the AB Supa Snow Foam is crap, it shifts no more dirt than pressure washing alone! I saw all the great review for the AB Magifoam and was a little sceptical, anyway I decided to give it a go and I have to say it is the best foam I have used giving me 90% clean.

Since we are all looking for the best way to achieve a mar free wash; my prefered wash method now is to foam with Magifoam then I wash the whole car with one bucket using ONR and a Zymol sponge then dry. It maybe expensive use of products to wash the car but I'm happy with the results!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The best results I've got have been by combining 2 pumps of megs hyperwash with 100ml of VP PH neutral snow foam. Nice and thick and does a good job of removing traffic film. 

It still leaves some dirt on the car but not too much, I can tell that there's a lot less dirt in my rinse bucket after foaming.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a snow foam lance and a fairly hefty pressure washer. I mainly use my snowfoam it for washing down vans i.e. I use it to apply a PH neutral product or mildy alkaline product which is brushed on and rinsed off. I have used other products through it like TFR etc on cars but tbh, whilst they do a very good job, I find using my pump sprayer just as effective, more economical and less messy.

I use my pressure sprayer with Autosmart's Hazsafe or ValetPro's Snowfoam Combo. I'd say the Valet Pro one I use mainly in winter as it can be diluted at around 1:15 and be quite effective, the Hazsafe I use in summer at 1:10.

I apply the products bottom up, leave for a few minutes, rinse from fairly close in slow sweeping motions starting from the bottom and then again from top to bottom. This gets rid of probably 90% of the dirt, giving a very slick wash. I just use one bucket and a sheepskin mitt. My car has been machine polished, clayed, waxed etc. It's usually clayed and given a light polish every 6 months and re-waxed or whatever every 3 months.

Oh and I also give the car a thorough pressure rinse before applying the chemicals!

Collinite 476S, Carlack LLS and Autoglym HD Wax seem to be unaffected by my method


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

it is worth doing as although it isnt removing the dirt it is softening it up so it is easier to remove when shampooing


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Doc said:


> I used Magifoam today on a weeks worth of dirt, worked a treat and was even confident enough to go straight to drying.


This was much more than a week's worth but fully agree with your findings










that is AB very cherry 1:10 on the wheels

after










those Asda drying towels are pretty damn good too :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Surprised to hear a few people not rating the snow foam much. I use Valet Pro and it may not clean the car 100% but it really does help to loosen the dirt ready for the 2bm wash. I usually coat the car with snow foam, leave it for 10 minutes before rinsing it off, then I use up whatever is left in the bottle again and leave it on the car while I 2bm wash it - it works as a great lubricant to make it easier and safer to wash the car !

I also use AG Pressure Wash in the same way occasionally and this works just as well too through the lance.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MarkSmith said:


> Surprised to hear a few people not rating the snow foam much. I use Valet Pro and it may not clean the car 100% but it really does help to loosen the dirt ready for the 2bm wash. I usually coat the car with snow foam, leave it for 10 minutes before rinsing it off, then I use up whatever is left in the bottle again and leave it on the car while I 2bm wash it - it works as a great lubricant to make it easier and safer to wash the car !
> 
> *I also use AG Pressure Wash in the same way occasionally and this works just as well too through the lance*.


It sure does indeed :thumb:

Here is a vid of AG PW in action



click the pic to play.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Magifoam is fantastic.

Imagine going to wash a bowl with wheatabix dried on. It's going to shift a lot easier with a long soak.

Same applies for the car.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Brazo said:


> The advantage of snow foam for me is not having to use the two bucket method or even a grit guard.
> 
> It won't remove a traffic film, at least not completly but it will (help) remove all the stuck on crud that cars can pick up, especilly helps with mud and bird poo etc. Leave it to soak, blast it all off and your left with a traffic film.
> 
> ...


Thats basically how I look at it, never gonna be a "touchless wash" but it does help and I think it is worth the time and money


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

keano said:


> Magifoam is fantastic.
> 
> Imagine going to wash a bowl with wheatabix dried on. It's going to shift a lot easier with a long soak.
> 
> Same applies for the car.


I think thats a very analogy of it, always soak the dishes :thumb:


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

My view on snow foam is that it gets 10/10 for drawing attention and 2/10 for actually doing anything!! BUT I do still use the stuff!


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

rich1880 said:


> My view on snow foam is that it gets 10/10 for drawing attention and 2/10 for actually doing anything!! BUT I do still use the stuff!


At this present moment in time im thinking the same, those detailing companys must be rubbing their hands together

But, that said iv only used the supa Snow foam, i cant really give a final comment till i try a decent foam. so thats my next port of call

Id like to hear more about cherry snow foam??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

F17BAD;2694952[B said:


> ]At this present moment in time im thinking the same, [/B]those detailing companys must be rubbing their hands together
> 
> *But, that said iv only used the supa Snow foam,* i cant really give a final comment till i try a decent foam. so thats my next port of call
> 
> *Id like to hear more about cherry snow foam?*?


Part of the problem for many is that 1) they are adopting a technique that is not ideal 2) they are choosing products on vote count.

Many products work and failure cannot be pointed to the detailing companies.
I will happily try some ssf if anyone in Brum is willing to donate some, and of course I will post a review with pics and vids :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

I hav eonly just started using snow foam, and i think it does make a slight difference, and the fun part of the kids in teh street al standing round watching me cover the car with it!!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Avanti, I'll send you 500ml of SSF, will have to be in a cola bottle though 

Daz.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Perhaps I was slightly on the fence, until AB Magifoam came along!

AB Magifoam completely emphasised to me that Snowfoam is worth it, particularly with this stuff. It dwells for ages and can remove so much road grime, that the following 2BM wash is a breeze with 95% plus of the muck already gone!

Love it! :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Ihave a foam lance and i still don't know if the foam makes much of a difference. My point is though that i enjoy foaming so i will continue purely from a pleasurable, feel good factor, which in the end is why we all keep our cars the way we do.


----------



## ton246 (Feb 28, 2011)

Being new to this detailing lark, i have purchased the group buy HD Snowfoam lance + the Magifoam. I have used it a few times now & can confidently say it does exactly as it says on the tin. After one particular filthy week of weather, car covered in road salt grime, bird **** etc, the magifoam removed 99% of dirt, which left the car nice & shiny.....result. Once I got the mixture correct, and left it long enough to work, the results were fantastic. My understanding is that the snowfoam application is a pre wash stage to remove most of the grime so when you give it a bucket wash there is less chance of swirl marks. Dont think it was ever meant to replace the final bucket wash. Gets my thumbs up :thumb:


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

can anyone put picture up with how much supafoam or magic foam they use with ab hd foamlance would be really helpful?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

pressure washing on its own is as effective as most snow foams out there

i find an APC or citrus degreaser foam/pre wash is much better


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

big ben said:


> pressure washing on its own is as effective as most snow foams out there
> 
> i find an APC or citrus degreaser foam/pre wash is much better


I agree...this is why I always PW the car first...to see if there is a need for the extra expense of using the SF

If I do end up always using foam, it's for 2 reasons:

1) I like it... 

2) I think it gives more lube for washing the car, and imo, that is a good thing.

So I will PW the car, inspect for the need for the extra stage/cost, then if I think it's needed, I SF once, leave it while I get my buckets ready, then SF again and wash straight away...

:thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

It is worthwhile having some form of TFR or APC that you can use to shift some traffic film, dead flies, bird poo etc before hand washing. But imo it doesn't need to foam up. 

Something like AG PM3 works really well from a normal pump spray.


----------



## ton246 (Feb 28, 2011)

big ben said:


> pressure washing on its own is as effective as most snow foams out there


The beauty of a good snowfoam is that you just rinse it off, no need to power wash it, means a lot safer :thumb:.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ton246 said:


> The beauty of a good snowfoam is that you just rinse it off, no need to power wash it, means a lot safer :thumb:.


i would love to hear what snow foam you use if you only need to rinse it off to remove dirt


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Fun and some loose grime removal thats about it.Bilt Hamber was about the best I used and have tried most.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Depends on the state of the car and *which* snow foam you use.

*Light soiling*
AB SSF, DG901 or another shampoo
*
Medium to Heavy Soiling*
Magifoam

*Heavy soiling/treesap*
BH Autofoam or DG Durafoam

Just used Magifoam a couple times - it's good...and possibly worthy of use in the heavy soiling catagory.....i've only used it with the new Kranzel which certainly work well together. Between BH AF and Magifoam i may stop using Durafoam.
*
Process i use: -*
Foam on with foam of choice
Power wash off
Weak foam mix sprayed over car (DG901 or car shampoo)
Wash (2BM)
Power wash off

Very effective at removing dirt. @OP maybe you need to try another foam.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

My opinion of foaming is that it gets rid of 99% of dirt before i touch the car with any sort of mechanical action eg.sponge/mitt.

Of course, alot depends on which foam you are using. Some do nothing more than put a layer of bubbles over the car and do very little actual cleaning. You can tell the people who have used these sort of products as they always say foam washes are a gimmick/waste of time.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> My opinion of foaming is that it gets rid of 99% of dirt before i touch the car with any sort of mechanical action eg.sponge/mitt.
> 
> Of course, alot depends on which foam you are using. Some do nothing more than put a layer of bubbles over the car and do very little actual cleaning. *You can tell the people who have used these sort of products as they always say foam washes are a gimmick/waste of time.*


Amen to that :thumb: 
There have been enough vids and demo's


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i tend to use a very small measure of Snow foam in my wash to give lubricity.

When i snow foam the car with a lance, i tend to use Maxi Suds II


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I only use magifoam during the winter months when i dont want to touch the car at all with a mitt, dont like to touch the paintwork with salt and grit allover it,takes off enough to keep me happy till the spring when the real fun begins:thumb:


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

I only ever use snow-foam as a "pre-wash"... I know a pre-wash is driving the thing, like a pre-heated oven can either be heated or unheated. Anyway, I use it to remove as much of the thicker layer of dirt and crud as possible before putting the mitt near it, so less of a layer to tryo to remove. The CG no-touch foam is really good does leave it almost clean, cleaner than other foams I have tried but I have vinyl decals (focus ST side stripes) and found it was starting to mark them in different shades where the foam runs down and dwells on them so stopped using it. I probably made it too strong but regardless, I'll continue using the ph neutral stuff with a little shampoo. Not as strong or as much cleaning power but like you said it is fun!


----------



## ton246 (Feb 28, 2011)

big ben said:


> i would love to hear what snow foam you use if you only need to rinse it off to remove dirt


AB Magifoam. As most of the dirt is removed by the foam & is lying on the floor by the time I rinse the car down.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

big ben said:


> i would love to hear what snow foam you use if you only need to rinse it off to remove dirt


This is a good thread to keep visiting :thumb
as already mentioned by the Doctor, it can work if you want it to work and prepared to go to the efforts to make it work, a 1 litre car will get to 70mph but not the same way as a 2 litre car, powerful power washers cost money irrespective of brand, so the next machine you choose, it maybe worth holding out until you have the funds to make the massive leap from the occasional use domestic machines (just because everyone else has one? )


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> This is a good thread to keep visiting :thumb
> as already mentioned by the Doctor, it can work if you want it to work and prepared to go to the efforts to make it work, a 1 litre car will get to 70mph but not the same way as a 2 litre car, powerful power washers cost money irrespective of brand, so the next machine you choose, it maybe worth holding out until you have the funds to make the massive leap from the occasional use domestic machines (just because everyone else has one? )


hmmm!?!?!? im not with you sorry. I havent used magifoam, but every other foam i have used has softened the dirt and grime, then the pressure washer rinses it off. If you can foam the car with magifoam and then rinse it off (say with an open hose) and it removes the dirt i would be impressed...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

big ben said:


> hmmm!?!?!? im not with you sorry. I havent used magifoam, but every other foam i have used has softened the dirt and grime, then the pressure washer rinses it off. If you can foam the car with magifoam and then rinse it off (say with an open hose) and it removes the dirt i would be impressed...


It's the pressure washer rinse of those that are struggling that we fail to see vids of, I get comments like,'gosh you're holding that lance a bit close' or 'why do you apply from the bottom upwards' etc, it may take 5 mins to rinse a car fully, however once a regular regime is adopted then the next foam wash will not need to be so 'fierce' , tbh many foam solutions and even regular shampoo's will work, but once the road grease is left to harden then it is difficult to generate enough force to remove it.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> It's the pressure washer rinse of those that are struggling that we fail to see vids of, I get comments like,'gosh you're holding that lance a bit close' or 'why do you apply from the bottom upwards' etc, it may take 5 mins to rinse a car fully, however once a regular regime is adopted then the next foam wash will not need to be so 'fierce' , tbh many foam solutions and even regular shampoo's will work, but once the road grease is left to harden then it is difficult to generate enough force to remove it.


i think you are basically saying the same as me then, you need a good damn pressure washing session after to see the benefits of snow foam... this is why i have given up with it unless im having a bit of fun. A citrus pre wash and a good pressure rinse is quicker and gives better results than 90% of snow foams (IMO)


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

big ben said:


> i think you are basically saying the same as me then, you need a good damn pressure washing session after to see the benefits of snow foam... this is why i have given up with it unless im having a bit of fun. A citrus pre wash and a good pressure rinse is quicker and gives better results than 90% of snow foams (IMO)


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

big ben said:


> i think you are basically saying the same as me then, you need a good damn pressure washing session after to see the benefits of snow foam... this is why i have given up with it unless im having a bit of fun. A citrus pre wash and a good pressure rinse is quicker and gives better results than 90% of snow foams (IMO)





james182 said:


> :thumb::thumb:


Both, what power washers are you using?
I certainly find the setup time of the washer etc is longer than to actually wash the cars and certainly quicker than 2BM.


----------



## Bfabulous (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello there

May seem like a stupid question.
Im new to all this lark but want to ask if it is possible to pre wash by hand and hose. And if so what product can i use?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

adlem said:


> I felt the same as you mate - i don't think the Supa Snow Foam is much cop to be honest.
> 
> I've stuck with it and it does help a little bit - i'm hoping the new Magifoam will be in a different league


I used the Magifoam at the weekend, although my PW isn't the best the Magifoam was in a whole different league! It removed my weeks worth of road film with ease. Given another few uses and correcting my dilutions/technique it will definately live up to the hype and deliver what i wanted when initially investing in snowfoam.

My tip - if you buy the AB HD Foam Lance upgrade to the Magifoam :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Bfabulous said:


> Hello there
> 
> May seem like a stupid question.
> Im new to all this lark but want to ask if it is possible to pre wash by hand and hose. And if so what product can i use?


The general idea behind snow foaming is to use it as a pre wash. Spray it on whilst your car is dry, leave to dwell a few minutes, rinse off. Then wash by hand, although you might be happy enough with the results of the snowfoam stage to ignore the hand wash, if your in a hurry?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> The general idea behind snow foaming is to use it as a pre wash. Spray it on whilst your car is dry, leave to dwell a few minutes, rinse off. Then wash by hand, although *you might be happy enough with the results of the snowfoam stage to ignore the hand wash, if your in a hurry?*


Or may have a washer and technique that renders the hand wash totally unneccesary ?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it's a huge con to be honest. 

My method:

Get the worst of the muck from the car with pressure washer, use two bucket method, rinse, then wash again (one bucket) final rinse then towel dry.

I felt truly ripped off after investing in snow foam and lance required.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> I think it's a huge con to be honest.
> 
> My method:
> 
> ...


I believe you have to add into this what LeadFarmer said above. I do believe some extra foam or soap on the car helps avoid scratching and I leave a layer on when I use the TBM. I understand how you feel, others have said the same.

For you general owner, you expect to go out, foam the car and that should be it. So unless you spend a lot more on a washer which would seem to be the secret, many are left disatissfied.


----------



## Bfabulous (Mar 21, 2011)

Two questions:

Is it worth investing in a pressure washer, foam and lance?
Is it only nessesary to pre wash if car if exteremely dirty?

Im thinking that if I treat stubborn grime asap and wash more regular I will not need to pre wash car.

Just a thought. Correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

T.D.K said:


> I think it's a huge con to be honest.
> 
> My method:
> 
> ...


What Snow Foam have you used? i changed to Magifoam after using SSF for nearly two years.
The difference in cleaning power is like comparing chalk and cheese.
Magifoam cleans so well that i will be using it this coming winter without 2BM, it really is that good and shifted most of the RTF that i encountered in the first couple of months of the year.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I still have 2.5 litres of Supa snowfoam to get through before I can buy any magifoam. I can't wait as the SSF runs off straight away and has no dwell time at all. I'm hoping the magifoam is better.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Chufster said:


> I still have 2.5 litres of Supa snowfoam to get through before I can buy any magifoam. I can't wait as the SSF runs off straight away and has no dwell time at all. I'm hoping the magifoam is better.


Are you applying it when your car is dry?


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

I use snowfoam
I think it loosens the grit then a good power wash then hand wash

Lots of farms around here even with the little rain today my clean black car now looks brown


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

IMO, it's all just a messy gimick! IMO


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

Personally I think it depends what you want out of it. I was under the mis-illusion when I bought mine, that it would negate the need to wash afterwards, but after doing more research I realised that it is more of a pre-wash that loosens the dirt before I hand wash. That is all I use it for now. Admittedly I am using AB SSF which is quite honestly pants, but until I get through the 10L I foolishly bought, I continue to just use it to loosen the dirt. 
I do appreciate that there are better foams that will clean better than SSF does, but I still don't believe that they are a replacement for a good hand wash. They compliment a hand wash.

Also won't pressure washing your car while it is filthy potentially cause fine scratches are you are blasting, salt and grit over your paintwork?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

kyle_s said:


> Personally I think it depends what you want out of it. I was under the mis-illusion when I bought mine, that it would negate the need to wash afterwards, but after doing more research I realised that it is more of a pre-wash that loosens the dirt before I hand wash. That is all I use it for now. Admittedly I am using AB SSF which is quite honestly pants, but until I get through the 10L I foolishly bought, I continue to just use it to loosen the dirt.
> I do appreciate that there are better foams that will clean better than SSF does, but I still don't believe that they are a replacement for a good hand wash. They compliment a hand wash.
> 
> Also won't pressure washing your car while it is filthy potentially cause fine scratches are you are blasting, salt and grit over your paintwork?


Would it really harm you to try a different wash product?
I was given some SSF and agree it is not up to much compared to other products, I found it very soapy (like washing up liquid (and I'm not for 1 minute suggesting it is)) , I understand you have a good flow rate machine, why torture yourself using up 10 litres, that's a good 50 washes so at once a week this time next year you will still have some left 

you can pick this up for £5 or less










and it foams like in the video below



this one is SSF



you are probably doing more damage from a hand wash as the fine soiling is still on the panels whilst you rub away with your wash mitt


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Would it really harm you to try a different wash product?


Of course not, I just don't like wasting money.



Avanti said:


> I was given some SSF and agree it is not up to much compared to other products, I found it very soapy (like washing up liquid (and I'm not for 1 minute suggesting it is)) , I understand you have a good flow rate machine, why torture yourself using up 10 litres, that's a good 50 washes so at once a week this time next year you will still have some left


I know, and it sucks. I made the mistake of buying 2 x 5L bottles when I bought the lance on a GB, and can't bring myself to let it go to waste. :wall:



Avanti said:


> you can pick this up for £5 or less
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way, that carplan stuff creates some serious foam!!! Does it clean well and what dilution ratio do you use?



Avanti said:


> this one is SSF


Yeah that is what mine looks like. One inch in the bottom topped up with warm water. Next time I'm going to double the concentration to see if it helps.



Avanti said:


> you are probably doing more damage from a hand wash as the fine soiling is still on the panels whilst you rub away with your wash mitt


Really? How so? The SSF has loosened the dirt so it rubs off easier. The 2BM has been praised for years before snow foam, so can't see how it is doing that much damage?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

kyle_s said:


> Of course not, I just don't like wasting money.
> 
> I know, and it sucks. I made the mistake of buying 2 x 5L bottles when I bought the lance on a GB, and can't bring myself to let it go to waste. :wall:
> 
> ...


The carplan removed this without a sweat










There will be other products that will achieve similar results :thumb:
Why I say about the 2BM is that if folk are saying the power wash is not removing the soiling then it is hard to deny that the soiling is not present once the 2BM takes place.

With due respect to all that are not getting success, it would seem some are locking the stable after the horse has bolted 
Small domestic budget machines won't really do, after all why would the mfrs offer higher power machines? That is where many initially waste their money 
Then worrying about wax stripping is another area where folk go onto waste money, the wax is a sacrificial layer and even with utmost care , it will erode away even if the car is under cover and not driven


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avanti, I do the same method as you. using a heavy duty car-wash (I use armor all HD wash, Au $20 for 5 litres) I use it as a pre-wash foam/soak, PW off and it works fine. 

I still follow with the 2BM 99% of the time, but for quick rinses it works perfect.

edit: I even sometimes foam safe wheel cleaner/under chassis cleaner just due to the ease of use too, compared to pump spray bottles. Small Karcher foam lances work the trick, a full foam bottle is just enough to really foam up 4 wheels good, then I can go at it with a soft wheel brush or similar.


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah I can appreciate that. My pressure washer is pretty good (consumer grade though not pro range) and my water pressure is very good, so I reckon the SSF is just pants. I might invest in some magifoam or that carplan stuff as it cheap and give it a try to see what results I get.

What were the dilution ratios you were using for the carplan stuff?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

kyle_s said:


> Yeah I can appreciate that. My pressure washer is pretty good (consumer grade though not pro range) and my water pressure is very good, so I reckon the SSF is just pants. I might invest in some magifoam or that carplan stuff as it cheap and give it a try to see what results I get.
> 
> What were the dilution ratios you were using for the carplan stuff?


That would have been 200ml product and no more than 300ml water, more than likely 150ml water as I know 350ml mix will complete a car, was just looking at a thread on magifoam where the guys have used a Nilfisk c120 with success :thumb:
I'm confident those independant people that are gaining success and sharing their demo's are not fabricating their testimonies :thumb:

Like in this thread


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the Nilfisk C110 so should work for me too. 
If I see any of that carplan stuff when I'm out and about I will pick some up to give it a try.

Thanks for the ratios


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

shine247 said:


> I believe you have to add into this what LeadFarmer said above. I do believe some extra foam or soap on the car helps avoid scratching and I leave a layer on when I use the TBM. I understand how you feel, others have said the same.
> 
> For you general owner, you expect to go out, foam the car and that should be it. So unless you spend a lot more on a washer which would seem to be the secret, many are left disatissfied.


No sir, I did not expect it to clean the car completely. I thought it would remove at least a bit of the muck and it was only light dirt anyway. It didn't shift anything.



spursfan said:


> What Snow Foam have you used? i changed to Magifoam after using SSF for nearly two years.
> The difference in cleaning power is like comparing chalk and cheese.
> Magifoam cleans so well that i will be using it this coming winter without 2BM, it really is that good and shifted most of the RTF that i encountered in the first couple of months of the year.


Elite snow foam with Gilmore foam master II. Okay I'm sure that a PW lance is better but it should have done something surely?

I fail to see what snow foaming does really. As long as your careful, the 2BM is just as safe.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone got any actimousse plus they fancy sending me for a bit of a trial?

Cheeky I know but if you dont ask, you dont get.

Daz :thumb:


----------



## BLADE (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi, I had bought some super snow foam from cyc with a lance and found it did'nt remove anything. I even tryed a 50/50 mix but no better. The car has a good layer of colly on aswell. I was thinking it was something I was doing wrong but appears that penty of people have found it not up to much. I did feel I had wasted my money on a product that advertises what it cant deliver. 

I have a problem with a stone cutting company near my house who doesn't damp down there yard as often as they should which results in my black car getting covered in stone dust( have spoken to local council but still probs, long story) anyway a snow foam is really what i need to remove this grit before I wash.

I have a local autosmart guy so was thinking to try actimousse plus? 
Does that stuff work? 

Cheers


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> No sir, I did not expect it to clean the car completely. I thought it would remove at least a bit of the muck and it was only light dirt anyway. It didn't shift anything.


I do not understand, I was sympathising with you, if you look at my previous test on snow foams you will see why. What is with this Sir stuff? 

Although if the wash shifted nothing at all, there is something wrong.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I know we'll all get different results, difference in water flow/temperature or product/dilutions etc. 

My snow foaming does what it's meant to do, after the rinse there's very little (if any) need to wash with the mitt. I still do though as I enjoy washing the car, if I'm in a hurry though then I won't bother with the wash stage.

I use Hyperwash and at different dilutions still get really nice foam.


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

my snow foam works a treat breaks down all the grime and road dirt of the car nicely.


----------



## kyle_s (Jul 13, 2009)

It would appear that AB SSF is just pants from what I have read, so I will try increasing the concentration until I get better results, but in the meantime, I will hunt for a better product. Will try that carplan stuff that was suggested earlier in the thread too.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i use magifoam. To be honest its not as good as cleaning as i would like however thats not to say i dont like it. i find it makes life easier to pressure wash dirt off.
this is most noticable when it comes to bird poo. Normally my pressure washer struggles to presure wash baked on bird poo and tree sap. But after 15min with magifoam the stuff comes off quite easy. The only down side to snow foam is the dwell time as some times i just cant be botherd to wait. 

I'm also intersted in actimouse plus if any one got some spare.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I use it and I am satisfied with it,use Valetpro Ph neutral,Elite snow foam and E1 sudsing car soap.Today was especially impressed with Valet pro Ph neutral, because we wason long trip last week,about 3000km,and front of the car was fully of insects,and snowfoam done this job,all of them dissaperaed when rinsed with PW.


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just used magifoam on my black gp, not been washed for a fortnight and was filthy, left it to dwell while giving the wheels a scrub and it was almost spotless. Must add though that results were not as good prior to polish/ph pro/v7 on the paint.

Andy


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

interesting thread I keep thinking about buying but is quite a expensive thing to just 'try out' after buying the foam and lance not sure I will ever bother everytime i think of it I end up buying another product instead lol


----------



## Darenm72 (Jan 12, 2011)

I always thought snow foam was just used as a pre wash and that you still had to clean your car afterwards with bucket and mitt. I wish it was a easy as just spray/leave and go, surely their still must be some elbow grease involved. But thats just me !!!


----------



## Mikebj (Apr 9, 2011)

Can't wait to get my foam and try it, thank you for all the info.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

i ordered one of these the other day to use with my little karcher k2, will just be filling it with diluted halfords advanced car shampoo :thumb:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

I actually think it does help, but I do still have trouble getting the right thickness in terms of the foaming. It often seems to be very thin. I've tried some of the suggestions from people a couple of weeks ago, but that was on the white Berlingo, so I'll see how it goes when I do the Aygo again at the weekend. Having said that, I definitely think it helps. Messy but enormous fun


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Very satisfied with the Autobrite MagiFoam. My car has a skibox where I can't fully reach up with the washmitt, so there was plenty of grime and dirt.
Foamed with MagiFoam and rinsed off. When I later on watched my roof from second floor window, the skibox was totally clean and shiny


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha ha I am 5ft 2 I have to stand on a step every time I clean my car! You must be aware you are wasting alot of money on fuel leaving a roof box on when not in use.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Magifoam working for me just fine :argie: :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just collated all my tests on one blog if you fancy a read

http://detailacar.blogspot.com/

John


----------

